# Articles by Lamar M. Davis II



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2012)

Wing Chun to Jun Fan to Jeet Kune Do by Lamar M. Davis II


The Wing Chun/Jeet Kune Do Foundation Structure and Connection by Lamar M. Davis II


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 26, 2012)

There's no question of Lamar Davis' contributions to JKD, but I would have to respectfully disagree with some of the points he's  presented here. The nature and objective of Wing Chun will most likely vary depending on lineage... and the same can be said about  JKD.


----------

